# l'appli miracle de présentation !



## maccessoire (12 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Afin de faire des présentation assez sympa en clientèle (et imposer ainsi l'ipad dans ma boîte) je recherche une manière de faire une présentation du type keynote ou ppt avec toutes les fonctionnalités :
- avoir des zones de clic permettant de déclencher la liaison avec une autre page (keynote ne le fait pas, les pdf avec des boutons le font mais j'ai des vidéos inverses sur les boutons qui sont assez désagréables quand je lis ça dans goodreader)
- avoir des transitions de pages plus sympa (fondu,)
- pouvoir incorporer des vidéos dans ma présentation
- pouvoir éventuellement faire bouger des éléments de ma présentation au clic sur l'écran (comme un flash pourrait le faire sur un micro, ou une animation de slide dans ppt ou keynote)

je désespère de trouver qqchose d'un peu pro et comme c'est pas demain la veille que flash soit porté sur l'ipad que faire ?

merci de vos conseils


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Novembre 2010)

T'orienter vers le MacBook Air !
Tu en demandes trop à l'iPad ! Mais Keynote sur le MBA répondra à toutes ces attentes !...
Où bien alors sois moins exigeant !


----------



## lubisk (15 Novembre 2010)

maccessoire a dit:


> Afin de faire des présentation assez sympa en clientèle (et imposer ainsi l'ipad dans ma boîte) je recherche une manière de faire une présentation du type keynote ou ppt avec toutes les fonctionnalités :



+1

Je suis aussi commercial, et c'est clair que je commence à me poser la question de l'iPad. 

Deux raisons:
- démarrage immédiat (pas besoin d'attendre 5 minutes que le PC démarre pour montrer une pauvre doc ou un schéma)
- Facilité d'utilisation lors d'une présentation 

Per contre pour le faire accepter par ma boite, il faudrait un support parfait de power point, j'espère que Microsoft travaille dessus !


----------



## Powerdom (25 Novembre 2010)

Je crois que pepeye66 a bien résumé. L'argument du temps de démarrage ne tient pas, il faut 5 secondes pour sortir un MBA de sa veille...
D'autant que vous pourrez faire faire des présentations vraiment agréable avec iWeb. 
J'ignorais que ppt faisait des présentations sympas


----------

